# AGX Dampers for N16?



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone here _happen_ to have access to a global KYB catalog to see if there is an AGX fitment for the N16 Almera? I've heard some interesting rumors about the N16 and B15 relationship lately, and I just wanted to explore this option. I know Koni has an N16 fitment, but I think I want AGXen.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If the relationship is the same as the N15/B14 you should be all set. Sorry I cant help anymore than that. I may have something more solid though, I just have to get the energy to go grab my '02 Nismo catalouge.


----------



## Advil (Jan 17, 2009)

7 year bump.... can anyone confirm now?


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

I own an almera 2002 and recently change struts and shocks and are the same KYB parts for both almera and B15


----------

